# Premium IV, V, VI HU pin assignments



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I'm probably the last person to give advice on audio (since I usually have no clue)...but since I have the bentley handy, probably good FYI.
*Premium IV & V*
3 connectors: I, II, & III, from top to bottom
Connector I: 20 pin, yellow
1. Line out, L/R
2. Line out, R/R
3. Ground
4. Line out, L/F
5. Line out, R/F
6. B+out (amp)
Connector I: 20 pin, green
7. Open
8. Clock
9. Data
10. ENA
11. REM
12. Telephone input
Connector I: 20 pin, blue, CD CHANGER
13. Data In
14. Data Out
15. Clock
16. B+ in
17. Control Signal, turn on
18. Ground
19. Line out, L
20. Line out, R
Connector II: 8 pin, brown, speaker connections
1. R/R +
2. R/R -
3. R/F +
4. R/F -
5. L/F +
6. L/F -
7. L/R +
8. L/R -
Connector III: 8 pin, black
1. Gala
2. Telephone mute
3. DLC, K wire
4. Ignition Switch
5. Anti Theft
6. Illumination
7. Battery +
8. Battery ground
*Premium VI (double din)*
Connectors I, II, III, IV: Going Clockwise
Connector I, 8 pin, SPEAKERS
1. R/R +
2. R/F +
3. L/F +
4. L/R +
5. R/R -
6. R/F -
7. L/F -
8. L/R -
Connector II, 8 pin
9. CAN bus +
10. CAN bus -
11. Mute
12. Ground
13. Radio, Control Signal
14. Contact Alarm
15. Battery +
16. Anti Theft
Connector III, 12 pin
1. Open
2. Open
3. Open
4. Open
5. Open
6. Telephone -
7. Open
8. Open
9. Open
10. Open
11. Open
12. Telephone +
Connector IV, 12 pin, CD CHANGER
1. Open
2. L/R channel ground
3. Open
4. supply +
5. Open
6. Data out
7. Open
8. left channel
9. right channel
10. control signal
11. Data in
12. Clock


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

awesome post! do you have pics you can add to this, so we can track which is which?


----------

